# Events in Ontario, Canada?



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Would car audio events in Ontario, Canada be posted here? or is there a different forum section for that?

cheers


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

that'd be cool, but I don't think there's enough of us here  caraudioforumz (formerly known as canadiancaraudio.com) has a regional events forum


----------

